# Challenger Hops



## PhilA (30/11/08)

:icon_cheers: Anyone how of Challenger Hops or were can get them or a substitute hop ? :beerbang: 
cheers Phil


----------



## reviled (30/11/08)

Here


----------



## PhilA (30/11/08)

Thank's Reviled 
I had a quike look last night ,must of been half asleep or pissed never mind , yer put an order in , it's for a Double Diamond clone I'm trying it for first time see how it goes 
cheer Phil


----------



## reviled (30/11/08)

Philbrewalager said:


> Double Diamond clone



:huh: Havnt heard of it, is that an english beer?

I havent tried challenger myself..


----------



## T.D. (30/11/08)

EKG is very similar too. I have always loved the aroma of challenger out of the packet, but have never been able to get that into the beer for some reason. Don't overuse it either, I think Challenger is a variety where less is often more. I made a big IPA with it once and found the hop flavour to be quite harsh. In lower quantities its very nice though.


----------



## PhilA (30/11/08)

Yer I first tried it in an English pub in Perth it was on tap , I liked it then so when I was looking at" Clone Brews" I think it was called it brought back fond memorys of a great day and night on the stuff ! 
I'll only be using 14 gms , per the recipe if interested I can write the recipe here ? Don't know how to do attachments  
Cheers Phil


----------



## reviled (30/11/08)

Philbrewalager said:


> Yer I first tried it in an English pub in Perth it was on tap , I liked it then so when I was looking at" Clone Brews" I think it was called it brought back fond memorys of a great day and night on the stuff !
> I'll only be using 14 gms , per the recipe if interested I can write the recipe here ? Don't know how to do attachments
> Cheers Phil



Write it up, im keen to have a squiz


----------



## PhilA (30/11/08)

Just sussed it ! I think it should be double diamond recipe


----------



## PhilA (30/11/08)

No I thought i cracked it but no still can't do a bloooody attachment sohere it is :
Double Diamond Clone ;
4.00 kg Pale Malt 
850gmsAmber Malt 
200gms Crystal 
170gms Flaked Maize 
170gms Toasted Malt 
Mash in ,add 14.06 l @ 75 c
hold @ 67.8c for 60 mins
Mash out ,add 7.87l @ 91.7c 
hold mash @ 75.6 c for 10 mins 
drain 
batch sparge 11.17 l @ 75.6 c 
boil volume 27.10 l 
estamate pre - boil 1.044 sg 
90 min boil 45g Goldings EK
45 min 14g Challenger 
45mins 14g Goldings EK
15 min 1 tsp Irish Moss
1 mins 14g Fuggles
1 mins 14g Strrian Goldings
estamate 1.053sg 
estamate FG 1.014
might use Safale yeast , can't get liguid unless I get them on line the local hasn't stocked them .
Cheers Phil :chug: :beer:


----------



## Bribie G (30/11/08)

Sounds good, I'm going to use Challenger when I do my Brains SA attempt. Bloody lovely beer, developed my beer glands on it in my 20s and it's still as good as ever.

Let's know how you got on and what OG and ABV you got.


----------



## T.D. (30/11/08)

With 14g at 45mins you probably could have just doubled the 45min EKG addition. Also seems to me like a lot of Amber malt. Having said that I have never tried the beer that you are modelling the recipe on. But 16% amber is a lot in any recipe. Hope it works out though, gotta love the combo of fuggles, ekg, styrian goldings and challenger!


----------



## Stuster (30/11/08)

S.A. The beer I grew up on too. Miss a good draught pint of that. Glad to hear it's still good. :chug:


----------

